# Great Success!



## SlingShotSeth (Sep 4, 2013)

I know several other members have similar posts so I wasn't sure if it was appropriate to start a new post or hijack their post...

Buuuuut I was out plinking this morning and I look out into the yard and see a little yellow butterfly fluttering around. I usually see these guys in groups of a dozen or more gathered in the driveway. So I grabbed a rock up drew back and let 'er fly. Near miss! It didn't seem overly worried as it maintained its same flight pattern around the yard. Grabbed another rock and as it was darting about approximately 15 ft away I let loose. Smoked em!!! Pretty proud of myself hitting such a small bug darting around the air. I'm sure it was mostly luck


----------



## SlingShotSeth (Sep 4, 2013)

The black widow delivers her first fatal bite


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... that thing looks like a cabbage moth to me. If it is, then I heartily applaud using them for target practice!!! Good shooting.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting!

SMS


----------

